# Scott Pilgrim vs. The World



## signz (Oct 30, 2010)

So, tempers. Who loved that movie, who hated it, who didn't watch it yet?
And to all those 3 questions add a: why?

I personally totally loved it. It's very funny, greatly made, got an awesome soundtrack (the 8bit Universal theme was just uber) and I could laugh almost all movie long. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





How about you?


----------



## mameks (Oct 30, 2010)

I thought it was good. Watched it last night. Had some...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 moments, but all in all, a good film IMHO.


----------



## awssk8er (Oct 30, 2010)

I never saw it but I want to soon. 

I love the bass he has. Lol.


----------



## craplame (Oct 30, 2010)

I liked it, it was cute. Ramona is so cute...


----------



## Delta517 (Oct 30, 2010)

Lol. Nice timing on creating this topic, because I just watched it yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I thought the movie was cool.


----------



## TwoBladedKnight (Oct 30, 2010)

I watched it today. I thought it was amazing, purely because of how retarded it was...


----------



## Dylaan (Oct 30, 2010)

Loved it. Saw it on opening night. Downloaded a Bluray rip. Will buy when it comes out even though I don't have a player! xD
I could complain about slight imperfections, or I could let it slide in light of the awesome, that is, everything else.


----------



## SoraKeyofFate (Oct 30, 2010)

simply amazing, best movie I've seen this year so far (I don't watch too many movies...so yeah...)
I'm so ready to buy it when it comes out, if I have enough moneyy. Though I'm going to see the special screening in Toronto (hopefully!)
I dressed up as scott for halloween, and my friend was ramona. The Rickenbacker bass made out of cardboard was a great success despite the crapiness of my my whole costume


----------



## mk.2 (Oct 30, 2010)

I can see why gamers would love this movie. However, as a feature films, I feel that this movie is pretty much below average. The only thing that standout is its heavily game-referenced visual style. The movie is very lacking in other areas such as story telling and humour.

Since there are quite a number of good and interesting films this year (Inception, The Ghost Writer, HTTYD,... ), Scott Pilgrim would not looks very outstanding when compare to other films and that would be one of many reasons why it tanked. Also, IMHO, casting Cera as Scott didn't help.

I'd put this movie one rank above The Last Airbender. It should have been a direct-to-video release.


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm waiting patiently on a DVD release. I love the whole thing. Its a great story of love, life and growing up. I found the love story between Ramona and Scott very believable (past its very beginning which comes off a LOT more awkward in the movie due to them not explaining the Sub-Space highway)
Its a movie made by nerds, for nerds. Its understandable that many people will dislike it but I loved the damned thing.


----------



## BlazerX (Oct 30, 2010)

Movie was pretty well made but some parts we just boring imo. they could have shortened it up some what.


----------



## Ringo619 (Oct 30, 2010)

Never saw it but i heard its really fun i wanna watch it D;


----------



## KingAsix (Oct 30, 2010)

I simply loved this movie and I can't wait for the DVD release. 

This is off topic, but the game was fun as well.


----------



## TheDestroyer (Oct 30, 2010)

I just watched this last night and it was really fun and lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like the story itself. And yea, the 8bit universal theme was effing hilarious I didn't expect that. A 9/10 for me


----------



## Theraima (Nov 6, 2010)

Just watched it, it was just awesome. One of the better movies I've seen, even tho there was some boring parts.. It reminded me of No More Heroes for some reason..


----------



## bnwchbammer (Nov 6, 2010)

Books > Movie but the movie was great as well.
Perfect mix of action, humor, and romance.


----------



## Issac (Nov 6, 2010)

haven't seen it yet, because I havn't had time to yet... and also I don't know if it's running in the cinema near me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: AAAAAND I just saw it doesn't run in either my study town NOR my home town!!!!!! FUCK!


----------



## gifi4 (Nov 7, 2010)

Loved it, it was a funny movie and was very interesting +Ramona is nice!


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 8, 2010)

Didnt watch it cuw I never heard about it
Will try and get it tonight


----------



## SilentRevolt (Nov 10, 2010)

The movie was awesome!!watched it 2 times already


----------



## Anne Noise (Nov 13, 2010)

Loved it almost entirely.  One of the few comic book adaptations that I could get past the changes made.  I thought the shift from Scott and Ramona's Love and Other Stuff to Scott's Coming of Age Story was the best possible way to shift mediums, and Edgar Wright really turned a visually striking graphic novel into a visually striking movie, maintaing the original's attitude and voice while still making the movie his own creation.

Michael Cera annoyed me less than usual, but I also generally like him, and he was excellent for Scott.

Knives Chau deserves a fucking Oscar.  Her somehow grandiose-but-subtle heartbreak, longing and growth was perfect.

Almost all of the rest of the characters were awesome, though I thought Julie was a hint too over-the-top angry for a lot of it, Kim didn't look... well, Kim looked kind of weird, and I was generally sad that they had to downplay all of the girls, but that was part of the necessary compacting of plot and whatnot.  Not enough time to do Knives, Kim, Envy and Ramona all justice, I suppose.

Though I loved the shit out of Knives in the comics and movie, I wish they'd cut her part down a liiiiitle bit.  It built Scott's character really well, but left the other characters kind of in the dust, and in the end she was much more important to the movie than the books, to me.

The OST is amazing.  It's been in slot 1 in my car's CD player since the day it leaked, and gets plenty of play.  The original songs by Beck, Metric and whoever did Crash and the Boys is so fucking good.  (I am sad, so very, very sad.)  The score, similarly, is awesome, other than Patel's song.  I liked the Bollywood angle, but was unimpressed by his song.

Overall, one of the best movies of 2010, and the decade, and of all time.  The video game homage and references really tickled me, as a retro, current and future gamer.

Also, on a related note, the game is amazingly fun, if short, and the game's score by Anamanaguchi is in slot 2 in my car, and gets almost as much play.  Anamanaguchi is a chiptune God.

*ETA:*  Wow.  I said a lot more than I expected, haha.


----------

